# Lily/Altair and Ares



## ashleylyn (Mar 30, 2013)

I can't believe ya'll! Just being around you for about a week and I already caved and bought a second betta. And now my sister has two... so my little college apartment has 4 total now.  Thanks guys! haha

Baby betta is known as Lily/Altair until a gender is officially decided. S/he's certainly growing though, which is pretty exciting! The outside of my Critter Keeper needs to be wiped down, sorry for the water spots!






























And today's newest addition, Ares (named after the Greek god of war - I thought his colors were fitting for such a name!). Got some flaring shots!


----------



## Snoeflayke (Mar 3, 2013)

Very nice!

Lily looks like a female crowntail, to me...


----------



## ashleylyn (Mar 30, 2013)

Snoeflayke said:


> Very nice!
> 
> Lily looks like a female crowntail, to me...


Thank you! I'm thinking she's a female crowntail as well, but she's still quite young and small (probably slightly over an inch with her fins) so I'm trying to be patient. She's only now beginning to get some more pigmentation to her body and fins... hopefully within the next few weeks I'll know what she is for sure. Best personality EVER, though. There's so much of it - and the flaring, oh my goodness. It's adorable when a baby does it! I definitely think crowntails are my favorite, though! I love them. :-D


----------



## ashleylyn (Mar 30, 2013)

*sigh* Ares is a strange one. I just can't figure out if something is wrong with him. Both of his eyes are quite large and "popping," but his head is also a bit oddly shaped so I don't know if it's just a birth defect/bad genetics. He can see fine, swims fine, flares, etc... but he WON'T EAT.  I've given him two types of pellets (I can't run to the store again any time soon to get him live food).. but he eats his fins. His water is warm (have a heater), I clean his 2.5g every couple of days.

I just got him from Petco on Wednesday and I have not seen him eat anything other than his tail. -__- Help? He seems healthy aside from that, isn't clamped, his eyes aren't cloudy (just huge!), he's very intrigued by the marble-type substrate I'm using and enjoys laying on it from time to time (I guess he likes the smootheness?).. I don't know. He seems perfectly fine aside from the fact that he won't eat! He has plants to hide in, and I've seen him rest on top of them too so I know he likes them, a leaf hammock, I use water conditioner.

If anyone has dealt with something similar, I'd appreciate input! I hope he's not sick, but at least I rescued him from those little Petco cups..

Edit: Also, I add the pellets when he's close to the surface and I drop them right by him so he must know they're there! He's just ignoring them..

As for Lily/Altair.. s/he's precious as always! Very active, loves to beg for food, and is just adorable. :-D


----------

